# Wii #2420 - Super Mario All-Stars - 25th Anniversary Edition (Europe)



## Chanser (Dec 1, 2010)

^^wiirelease-5046^^


----------



## Gh0sti (Dec 1, 2010)

inb4swarm, nice might try the USa version once it comes out


----------



## rockstar99 (Dec 1, 2010)

what size scrubbed?


----------



## WiiUBricker (Dec 1, 2010)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> what size scrubbed?


10 KB


----------



## zombymario (Dec 1, 2010)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> what size scrubbed?



I thought 2MB for the Japanese release so this one will be also 2MB


----------



## Yoh874 (Dec 1, 2010)

Yes... Finally


----------



## Chebico (Dec 1, 2010)

PAL = 18MB
Game partition only!


----------



## rockstar99 (Dec 1, 2010)

zombymario said:
			
		

> Rockstar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 1, 2010)

just play the snes version with snesgx

not worth the purchase or even the download...


if you look hard enough you can even find a wad VC inject with super mario world included


----------



## WiiUBricker (Dec 1, 2010)

Since all 4 games are modified, you can just extract them from the iso and play them with FCE Ultra GX.


----------



## Gaiaknight (Dec 1, 2010)

ntsc users beware this game only runs in 50hrz might want to wait till the ntsc version is out.


----------



## jalaneme (Dec 1, 2010)

davidnlta said:
			
		

> ntsc users beware this game only runs in 50hrz might want to wait till the ntsc version is out.



even more lame is that people would waste 4gb of bandwidth to download this waste of time, silly nintendo.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Dec 1, 2010)

Anyone knows where the roms are located in the iso?


----------



## Gaiaknight (Dec 1, 2010)

wow on my ntsc-u wii this is realyl bad emulation why did euro have to drop it to 50hrz


----------



## WiiUBricker (Dec 1, 2010)

I just found a 954 KB small file named "LZH8SVMP.rom" It seems that all 4 games are packed to this one file =/


----------



## NoOneDies (Dec 1, 2010)

So when are we getting the NTSC version?


----------



## Leanny (Dec 1, 2010)

So... we can use this game for the "perfect emulation" of SNES games?


----------



## WiiUBricker (Dec 1, 2010)

WiiBricker said:
			
		

> I just found a 954 KB small file named "LZH8SVMP.rom" It seems that all 4 games are packed to this one file =/


Anyone knows how to hex-edit the file so that it can be played via an emulator?


----------



## richufc (Dec 1, 2010)

If Nintendo thinks that a 50hz version for the euro release is in any way acceptable they need their heads read.

OK, the original euro versions were 50hz but surely thats just MORE reason to release the 60Hz versions this time


----------



## panmusic (Dec 1, 2010)

The BIG question is:
Has anyone found a way to play the PAL iso in 60hz and 480p yet?


----------



## WiiUBricker (Dec 1, 2010)

panmusic said:
			
		

> The BIG question is:
> Has anyone found a way to play the PAL iso in 60hz and 480p yet?


Patching the video mode with NeoGamma, USB loaders etc?


----------



## Bladexdsl (Dec 1, 2010)

the real size:

1 x 50MB


----------



## BryceOne (Dec 1, 2010)

How does the game look?  I seem to like playing the games on the emulator rather than the VC one, because I think it looks better.  Does the game look like a VC SNES game?


----------



## Bladexdsl (Dec 1, 2010)

WiiBricker said:
			
		

> WiiBricker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


are you serious just go find the SMC rom and play it in GX!


----------



## panmusic (Dec 1, 2010)

WiiBricker said:
			
		

> panmusic said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Exactly!Any solutions yet?


----------



## Gaiaknight (Dec 1, 2010)

solution for us ntsc users is wait till december 12th when we get the game


----------



## Bladexdsl (Dec 1, 2010)

davidnlta said:
			
		

> solution for us ntsc users is wait till december 12th when we get the game


or go find the rom for GX it's exacty the same!


----------



## Gaiaknight (Dec 1, 2010)

i could but i dont feel like putting emuators on my wii plus if i really wanted to i could hook up my snes and play it also but i would prefer to play it via usb cause thats what my wii boots to.


----------



## jalaneme (Dec 1, 2010)

davidnlta said:
			
		

> i could but i dont feel like putting emuators on my wii plus if i really wanted to i could hook up my snes and play it also but i would prefer to play it via usb cause thats what my wii boots to.
> 
> it's only a couple of mb put them on a sd card and play them that way, i use my xbox 1 to play older games (720p goodness), yeah snes is cool but it takes an age to setup and find the wires lol
> 
> QUOTE(WiiBricker @ Dec 1 2010, 05:05 PM) I just found a 954 KB small file named "LZH8SVMP.rom" It seems that all 4 games are packed to this one file =/



LOL just LOL


----------



## ChrisRX (Dec 1, 2010)

Wow, why are people discussing this yet again?  It's very simple!  Download Snes9xGX from FileTrip, download the the Super Mario All-Stars rom at about 2MB.  Put both on your SD and play.

This game has NOT been changed, it is simply the rom of super mario all stars in an emulator and definitely not worth a 4GB download


----------



## Bladexdsl (Dec 1, 2010)

WiiBricker said:
			
		

> I just found a 954 KB small file named "LZH8SVMP.rom" It seems that all 4 games are packed to this one file =/


here's it's REAL size


----------



## jalaneme (Dec 1, 2010)

ChrisRX said:
			
		

> Wow, why are people discussing this yet again?  It's very simple!  Download Snes9xGX from FileTrip, download the the Super Mario All-Stars rom at about 2MB.  Put both on your SD and play.
> 
> This game has NOT been changed, it is simply the rom of super mario all stars in an emulator and definitely not worth a 4GB download



+1


----------



## WiiUBricker (Dec 1, 2010)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> WiiBricker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn people, just get it already, ROMs arent in original format in the ISO and they are modified.
And i searched the whole ISO, but all other files cant be the rom. It has to be the LZH8SVMP.rom. Thats exactly how NES roms can be extracted from a VC game.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Dec 1, 2010)

WiiBricker said:
			
		

> Damn people, just get it already,


why waste 4gb bandwidth on a 954  rom?!


----------



## Gaiaknight (Dec 1, 2010)

or you just download a scrub version and there for not wasting bandwidth lol


----------



## ChrisRX (Dec 1, 2010)

WiiBricker said:
			
		

> And i searched the whole ISO, but all other files cant be the rom. It has to be the LZH8SVMP.rom. Thats exactly how NES roms can be extracted from a VC game.


Just read the thread for the japanese dump.  And I presume the LZH8 in the filename refers to LZH8 compression, which could easily compress the 2MB file down.


----------



## Azariel_z (Dec 1, 2010)

QUOTE([email protected] @ Dec 1 2010, 05:34 PM) just play the snes version with snesgx

not worth the purchase or even the download...


if you look hard enough you can even find a wad VC inject with super mario world included


yeah... the snes injected with mario all stars has all covred... no need for this


----------



## Jamstruth (Dec 1, 2010)

davidnlta said:
			
		

> wow on my ntsc-u wii this is realyl bad emulation why did euro have to drop it to 50hrz


Because that's our television standard dumbass. EUR standard is PAL which is 50Hz but 576i compared to your 60Hz at 480i. We have a better picture definition but a lower framerate. I really notice the difference in quality when watching US footage on the UK TV stations.


----------



## Gaiaknight (Dec 1, 2010)

most pal games i download now are all 60hrz the only reason nintendo of europe chose to downgrade it was cause the wanted to keep the nostalgia of old school snes games and its not nice to call someone a dumbass when its nintendo's own stupidity.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Dec 1, 2010)

ChrisRX said:
			
		

> WiiBricker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, I found a LZH8 decompressor and decompressed the file. Now it is 2 MB. But it didnt load with an emulator 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I suppose I have to hex-edit it, just like normal NES roms of VC games, but there's no "NES" text in the hex-editor, so I dont know how I have to edit the file. Help please?


----------



## Mikk0 (Dec 1, 2010)

must get on my side... hope i can get my release to work since its not the wiierd one..


----------



## WiiUBricker (Dec 1, 2010)

ChrisRX said:
			
		

> This game has NOT been changed, it is simply the rom of super mario all stars in an emulator and definitely not worth a 4GB download


Again, any of the 4 games *are a bit modified*, dont you read gaming news?


----------



## George Dawes (Dec 1, 2010)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> the real size:
> 1 x 50MB
> No it isn't.
> 
> ...



Why are you telling people to "just use teh r0mz off teh intramawebs!" when people want to extract the files from this to examine?


----------



## Erdnaxela (Dec 1, 2010)

Just noticed that you can save anytime/redo the world you want, have better sound and some other change.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Dec 1, 2010)

WiiBricker said:
			
		

> Thanks, I found a LZH8 decompressor and decompressed the file. Now it is 2 MB. But it didnt load with an emulator
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Never mind, I dumbass thought it is a NES rom, so I tried to launch it via NES emulator. Of course it failed. I realised Super Mario All-Stars was a SNES game so I launched it with a SNES emulator and it works.

Now I have the whole ROM. The size of the game is 2.048 KB. If you download the whole unscrubbed ISO, you would waste 4587776 KB = 4,58 ~ GB bandwidth.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Dec 1, 2010)

George Dawes said:
			
		

> Why are you telling people to "just use teh r0mz off teh intramawebs!" when people want to extract the files from this to examine?


They will find nothing new it


----------



## WiiUBricker (Dec 1, 2010)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> George Dawes said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes they will..


----------



## ChrisRX (Dec 2, 2010)

I've just tried it myself, there's nothing new in the rom.  It's a normal pal snes rom that plays absolutely fine but for some reason has corrupted sound on my computer

Edit: same with the japanese version


----------



## yatesl (Dec 2, 2010)




----------



## ShinyLatios (Dec 2, 2010)

it's not even revamped... not even that the coins boxes or mario looks different! works with wiimote, Classic Controller and gamecube controller, and the controls just plain SUCK! sometimes your character won't jump or even walk left when you're clearly pressing right or tilting the control stick right. even a SNES emulator works better with the controls AND you can also get mario world inside of it! even though I already have world as VC, I think they could've atleast added World. it's not like it's a waste of disc space or anything...


----------



## CarbonX13 (Dec 2, 2010)

Kajdan said:
			
		

> it's not even revamped... not even that the coins boxes or mario looks different! works with wiimote, Classic Controller and gamecube controller, and the controls just plain SUCK! sometimes your character won't jump or even walk left when you're clearly pressing right or tilting the control stick right. even a SNES emulator works better with the controls AND you can also get mario world inside of it! even though I already have world as VC, I think they could've atleast added World. it's not like it's a waste of disc space or anything...


If they bothered, they could've easily packed World, Mario 64, and Sunshine in there, and still have room for more.


----------



## Hielkenator (Dec 2, 2010)

Jamstruth said:
			
		

> davidnlta said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A long time ago, people used tv with tubes. Our electric net runs on 50Hz~ 230V
In the past there was really No other way to have the Tube renew all the rows. ( horizontal )

Nowa days it does'nt matter. Almost every tv can run at 60 Hz. All models are sold worldwide.
Though as a side note most make running at 50 HZ very noticable. ( choppy, framerate. ALSO here on my Samsung lcd. I'm from the Netherlands so  PAL too. )
'Nintendo did'nt bother to make these games to run in Progressive scan optionally.
Newer tv's adapt to the input signal, Hurrraaay digital world! 

An a plasma or lcd tv there is no picture difference anymore. Resolutions are the same when using Progressive scan ( picture shown at once every frame )

So for frame rate rate reasons alone Nintendo could have put the 60HZ in Progressive scan rom in . Bastards. They are just being very very cheap.
for gods sake I'm running my snes emu in progressive scan with all roms!


----------



## ShinyLatios (Dec 2, 2010)

CarbonX13 said:
			
		

> Kajdan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm calculating the size they should have left on the disc with all of that on it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



they easily have more then 2GB on it after all these games you mentioned!


----------



## ManFranceGermany (Dec 2, 2010)

Hielkenator said:
			
		

> Jamstruth said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pal had clearly better quality. The Colors were more accurate, it was sharper and had a higher resolution.
Im still shocked, when I'm in the US and watch Tv on a tube.
Oh and, PAL-B had 60 HZ too.


----------



## caitsith2 (Dec 2, 2010)

ChrisRX said:
			
		

> I've just tried it myself, there's nothing new in the rom.  It's a normal pal snes rom that plays absolutely fine but for some reason has corrupted sound on my computer
> 
> Edit: same with the japanese version



This is a case where Nintendo is using the source code to these roms to their advantage.  Instead of fully emulating the SNES APU in terms of emulating the sample decoding, they have replaces ALL of the samples in the rom, with a pointer to the decoded sample in a seperate sample pack file.  As a result, if you try to run that rom in any other snes emulator, because those other emulators do not handle the sample pack,  you get corrupted sound, since they try to decode the sample pointers, as if they were the actual sound samples.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Dec 2, 2010)

WiiBricker said:
			
		

> Bladexdsl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you were saying?


----------



## George Dawes (Dec 2, 2010)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> you were saying?


Have you actually read any of the posts after mine?  The ones where people point out the differences?  Are you for real?  :fsckwit:


----------



## ChrisRX (Dec 2, 2010)

caitsith2 said:
			
		

> This is a case where Nintendo is using the source code to these roms to their advantage.  Instead of fully emulating the SNES APU in terms of emulating the sample decoding, they have replaces ALL of the samples in the rom, with a pointer to the decoded sample in a seperate sample pack file.  As a result, if you try to run that rom in any other snes emulator, because those other emulators do not handle the sample pack,  you get corrupted sound, since they try to decode the sample pointers, as if they were the actual sound samples.
> Looking at the rom with a hex editor the file differs from the original as it contains many strings of PCMF so presumably that's a hook for the emulator to just load the files from LZH8SVMJ.pcm which is also on the disk, instead of emulating the FM hardware.
> 
> QUOTE(George Dawes @ Dec 2 2010, 10:50 AM) Have you actually read any of the posts after mine?  The ones where people point out the differences?  Are you for real?  :fsckwit:


Yes we have, there are no differences to the super mario all star rom, with the exception of the audio hook I just mentioned.


----------



## jalaneme (Dec 2, 2010)

You know what I bet someone finds a way to inject more stuff into the iso, otherwise it's a waste of space, they could have put way more games on the iso! There is a mario collection unofficial out there with everything but I can't name though.


----------



## George Dawes (Dec 2, 2010)

ChrisRX said:
			
		

> Yes we have, there are no differences to the super mario all star rom, with the exception of the audio hook I just mentioned.


Indeed - which is reason enough for collectors to want to download the (scrubbed) ISO and archive the modified ROM and not just download the SNES version.  Wiibricker clearly wasn't after just playing Mario, and blades suggestion wasn't helpful in the least.


----------



## ChrisRX (Dec 2, 2010)

George Dawes said:
			
		

> Indeed - which is reason enough for collectors to want to download the (scrubbed) ISO and archive the modified ROM and not just download the SNES version.


I don't think you understand, the file in the iso *is* the SNES version.  The only difference that the sounds are stored in a seperate file so it's easier to write an emulator.  Apart from that the game is exactly the same as the SNES version so going through the rigmarole of extracting and decompressing the rom only leaves you with the original SNES rom with no audio


----------



## George Dawes (Dec 2, 2010)

Bit for bit identical to the SNES ROM?


----------



## jaouad (Dec 2, 2010)

Hey guys, this game doesn't work for me on my pal wii. It has been long time ago that I found issue starting a game.

Anyway, do I need to change some settings?


----------



## Jackaltyson (Dec 2, 2010)

SMB3 has not been changed at all apart from a save system, the multiplayer Mario Bros game now on the main menu and of course, no NES graphics.
SMB2 hasn't changed either apart from the save system and no NES graphics.
SMB1 and Lost Levels haven't changed apart from floatier physics, the save system and no NES graphics.

Really, it hasn't changed much at all apart from the save system; it is just the snes game without SMW.


----------



## jaouad (Dec 2, 2010)

Just to clarify, i'm talking about wiiflow


----------



## ChrisRX (Dec 2, 2010)

George Dawes said:
			
		

> Bit for bit identical to the SNES ROM?


Nope, a couple bytes in the file descriptor and checksum have changed (wouldn't make any difference to gameplay), as I've said all the sounds have been replaced with addresses to sounds and 8 non-consecutive bytes are different in the actual file apart from that.  As it's only 8 bytes it's unlikely that it could make any major change to the gameplay (You probably couldn't even change a tile with that much memory) and it's definitely not enough to add an extra content to the game so I think it's likely just to be disabling any functions that access the sound hardware to stop the game crashing without proper sound hardware emulation.

Also I am checking against the good dump, so it may be possible that it's a different rom that they use instead of that one.


----------



## George Dawes (Dec 2, 2010)

So it seems I understood perfectly.

Which is why I said "Which is reason enough for collectors to want to download the (scrubbed) ISO and archive the modified ROM and not just download the SNES version."

It's another ROM for collectors to add to the (already massive) collection of Mario All-Stars ROMS, and suggesting (the way blade did) that people who want to do that "just download the SNES version" is useless.

A .ips would be fine - but for the sake of ~20mb it is trivial to download the scrubbed iso and extract the ROM from that.


----------



## ChrisRX (Dec 2, 2010)

Well I think even for collectors it may be useless, seeing as the game is just basically the same except without sound.


----------



## George Dawes (Dec 2, 2010)

Almost every ROM a collector has is useless (they only need one ROM to play, afterall).

It is different, and so collectors will want it.  Whether you or I think it is useless is neither here nor there.


----------



## gotchapt (Dec 2, 2010)

at least I'm playing it from cfg usb loader


----------



## jaouad (Dec 2, 2010)

I got it to work, but I don't see 25 anniversary blocks. Is that normal?


----------



## Langin (Dec 3, 2010)

Just bought it...

Its worth it you know. Stop whining about Mario World. You can emulate it if you want! xD


----------



## Jackaltyson (Dec 3, 2010)

jaouad said:
			
		

> I got it to work, but I don't see 25 anniversary blocks. Is that normal?



That's pre-installed on the limited edition Japanese red Wii. UK gets Donkey Kong and I don't know about USA.
The only reason for buying this is for collectors, as it comes with a soundtrack CD from SMB to SMG (not SMG2) and a booklet covering 25 years of gaming.


----------



## Langin (Dec 3, 2010)

Jackaltyson said:
			
		

> jaouad said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



FALSE! It has one intro song!


----------



## tHciNc (Dec 4, 2010)

Pretty poor emulation


----------



## Social0 (Dec 4, 2010)

Lightning said:
			
		

> Just bought it...
> 
> Its worth it you know.



it's... worth it? Wait what?


----------



## Langin (Dec 4, 2010)

Social0 said:
			
		

> Lightning said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah its really worth buying it! Its good enough and its a lovely addition to my collection.


----------



## Tanas (Dec 4, 2010)

tHciNc said:
			
		

> Pretty poor emulation


The emulation is spot on.


----------



## Langin (Dec 4, 2010)

tHciNc said:
			
		

> Pretty poor emulation



WTF are you saying, its okay!


----------



## 2short (Dec 6, 2010)

My SNES is hooked up to my tv, Super Mario Allstars cart plugged in, and Super Mario World cart lying next to it. I'll pass on this.


----------



## Gabelvampir (Dec 11, 2010)

I thought it was worth buying it, for the bonus stuff, the manual and the box alone. But your mileage may vary, don't try to force you opinions on everybody else.


----------

